
A Manifesto for Scholarly Publishing - rglovejoy
http://chronicle.com/free/v55/i39/39b01001.htm
======
CalmQuiet
Well, this long article is mostly addressed (by the director of Princeton
University Press) to other University presses. Unfortunately, Dougherty’s
suggested domains of strategic leverage for sustaining university presses
barely alludes to the issue of electronic-vs-printed publishing.

I think that the next decade will show that such timid, traditional strategies
will lead University Presses down the same road as newspapers. _Embrace_ the
new technology. Revolutionize your business model: seize the lead. Or welcome
extinction.

~~~
TrevorJ
I still say that you can't engage a text online in the same ways you can in
print. When it's just you and the text in a coffeehouse you've got no Google
to turn to. There's no scrolling to the comments to get the gist of the
article. In short, you have to do the work yourself. When it comes to the hard
ideas he is talking about, struggling through unaided until you finally grasp
the concept is one of the best ways to internalize the real guts of the
concept in the text.

There's also the physical aspect of taking notes in the margins and being able
to remember content by it's location on the page or how far into the text it
is. A whole host of spatial considerations that electronic media can't
replicate in the same way.

*Edit for typo.

